# brauche tuts fuer PhotoImpact6



## steep (9. Februar 2002)

kennt jemand ne gute internet adresse wo tuts fuer PhotoImpact6 giebt ? (auf deutsch wär es super )

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Turby (10. Februar 2002)

*TUT S*

Hi schau mal hier rein
http://www.juergens-workshops.de/photoimpac
t7/z_einbinden.shtml

http://www.grafikland.com/


----------

